

How to stop giving a F$% what people think. - seankim53
https://medium.com/life-hacking-2/46bf86584c95

======
quotemstr
Mincing a curse in the headline of an article about not caring what people
think strikes me as a bit weak. We're allowed to say "fuck" these days.

